# Information on shows in Boston please



## jmc (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi I will be travelling from Australia to Boston in April (5th-12th). I would love to go to a dog show when I am there. Can someone please tell me where I can find information on where and when dog shows are on in the Boston area?
Thanks


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Try*

www.akc.org


----------



## chloe15 (Mar 28, 2009)

You could also try infodog.com
Click "Show Information" then "Show Calendar" then scroll down to "Upcoming Shows." (4/4-4/10 & 4/11-4/17)
Click on the kennel club for more info. It looks like Trap Falls Kennel Club is having a Rally & All-Breed Show on 4/9 & Troy Kennel Club is having Rally & All-Breed on the 10th. These shows are located in West Springfield, MA. which is around 50 miles from Boston down the Mass Pike (I-90). Keep checking infodog from more updated info.
Hope you have a great time in MA. :wavey:


----------



## jmc (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks! I'm really looking forward to it


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

There will be three shows on April 9, 10 & 11 at the Big E in West Springfield, MA. That is located about 1 1/2 hours (85 miles/137 km) west of Boston. It is a nice venue to go to and normally has a nice size entry.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Big E! I should go to this one. I've never been to the Big E, but this could be a great excuse to get myself there.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Big E! I should go to this one. I've never been to the Big E, but this could be a great excuse to get myself there.


FYI - $5 parking.  It's a nice site, lots of space and usually great vendors.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you SunGold! I've been to the grounds for a huge craft show, but not for the Big E.


----------



## jmc (Sep 16, 2009)

oooh thanks! Is the Big E 'eastern states exposition grounds?' Just want to clarify so I don't go to the wrong place. What time does it start and finish? Vendors? Great! I will make sure to have some cash ready to go shopping! 
: D


----------



## chloe15 (Mar 28, 2009)

The Big E (Eastern States Exposition) is an annual fair held every autumn- it's one of the biggest in New England. This year it will be from Sept 17-Oct. 3, 2010. It is held in a group of buildings/grounds located along Memorial Ave., West Springfield, MA. If you are interested in the dog shows go to thebige.com, then click "year-round events", then "dog shows." It will list the hours of the shows you are interested in during April. The month of the show, go to infodog.com and click on the kennel club name to get the judging program. It will list the ring # and time the Goldens are being shown. I believe the April shows are being held in the Better Living Center ( good shopping from the vendors there).
I hope this hasn't confused you! The Big E and "Springfield shows" are sometimes used interchangeably; it is all in the same location.
You can go to mapquest.com and get the distance and directions from where you are staying in the Greater Boston area.
Hope you enjoy your stay. Rest up on your long flight-there is so much to do in this state!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

jmc said:


> oooh thanks! Is the Big E 'eastern states exposition grounds?' Just want to clarify so I don't go to the wrong place. What time does it start and finish? Vendors? Great! I will make sure to have some cash ready to go shopping!
> : D


Yes the Big E is the Eastern States Exposition Grounds. As for the time of the shows they will most likely begin around 9 AM and go till late afternoon. If there are certain breeds you are particularly interested in seeing you can contact me shortly before leaving for Boston and I will check the judging schedule. This will not be available till about 7-10 days prior to the show. 
As for shopping - there will be a LOT of vendors with all kinds of goodies. There will be signs to direct you to the various buildings it will be held in. Normally the conformation rings are in two buildings and the obedience/rally (and agility if offered) are in a third building.


----------



## jmc (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Chloe and Ambikagr for all that info! Really appreciate it. I am interested in the goldies (surprise! surprise!) and great danes in particular. really really looking forward to it now.


----------

